# autovervollständigung beim eclipse extrem langsam



## heldvomerdbeerfeld (21. Apr 2008)

kennt jemand auch das problem und/oder hat dazu eine lösung?

problem im detail:

also bei mir ist die autovervollständigung extremst langsam,das wirkt sich folgendermaßen aus
wenn ich STRG+Leertaste drücke, oder wenn ich auch nur ein Objekt erzeuge und dann "." tippe kommt sie ja auch von alleine,
allerdings dauert es 10s aufwärts bis zu mehreren minuten wenn ich vorher nicht mit der maus wo anders hinklicke,
bis sie kommt, gut die dauer wäre ja nicht das problem, 
allerdings kann ich während die Passenden einträge gesucht werden gar nichts machen im eclipse
das nervt auf die dauer doch ganz schön bei programmieren, 

weiss jemand warum das so langsam ist oder kann man sie auch einfach abschalten?

gruß


----------



## Wildcard (21. Apr 2008)

Nur beim ersten mal, oder immer?
Wenn es nur am Anfang passiert, hast du Windows und ein Swap Problem, ansonsten zu wenig RAM.


----------



## heldvomerdbeerfeld (21. Apr 2008)

ne immer, am RAM liegts net, hab zwar nur 1 GB aber es ging vor nem jahr ohne Probleme
und habe im TaskManager nachgeschaut habe immer noch so 500 MB frei während ich mit eclipse arbeite

ich hatte auf der arbeit nen rechenr der hatte nur 512 MB und da war es das gleiche, allerdings konnte ich dort immerhin noch weitertippen während er gesucht hat, bei mir kann ich das gar nicht machen, währenddessen kann ich gar nichts machen

kann man es abschalten?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Apr 2008)

Ich denke es liegt am RAM. Wieviel Speicher hast du Eclipse maximal erlaubt? (Steht in der eclipse.ini).
Poste zur sicherheit mal die .log (workspace/.metadata)


----------



## heldvomerdbeerfeld (21. Apr 2008)

das ist die .ini:

-vmargs
-Xms40m
-Xmx256m

heisst das das ich eclipse nur 256 gebe? kann ich das dann einfach erhöhen auf 512 z.B.?

die .log ist doch recht groß zum posten


----------



## heldvomerdbeerfeld (21. Apr 2008)

heldvomerdbeerfeld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das ist die .ini:
> 
> -vmargs
> -Xms40m
> ...



habs mal zu testzwecken auf 512 gemacht und läuft so wie es sein sollte, erscheint sofort auf tastendruck ohne pause, hoffe diese erhöhung wirkt sich nicht auf andere sachen aus?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Apr 2008)

Das heißt nur, das nun bis zu 512MB erlaubt sind. Das Problem ist damit gelöst?


----------



## byte (21. Apr 2008)

Würde das Minimum auch gleich hochsetzen. Ich starte Eclipse immer mit Min = Max = 1Gb.


----------



## heldvomerdbeerfeld (21. Apr 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das heißt nur, das nun bis zu 512MB erlaubt sind. Das Problem ist damit gelöst?


yep, danke


----------



## cheefrocker212 (13. Mai 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Würde das Minimum auch gleich hochsetzen. Ich starte Eclipse immer mit Min = Max = 1Gb.



hast du auch 1 gb ram insgesamt zur Verfügung??


----------

